# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Baria [Ζαχαρίας]

## xara

Το *ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ* στο Αίγιο, άρτι αφιχθέν εξ Αγ.Νικολάου Φωκίδος. Δίπλα του το *HONDURAS STAR* ξεφορτώνει μπανάνες.

ZAXARIAS.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

to zaxarias pou htan palia sthn salamina einai?

----------


## paragadi

μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί που μπορώ να βρω τα στοιχεία ( διαστάσεις, έτος ναυπήγησης κ.λ.π.) από Το Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ζαχαρίας? Ευχαριστώ πολύ.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Προσπάθησα να την προλάβω... αλλά ήταν αργά. Αρκούμαι στην *φωτογραφία* του Ζαχαρία 30.05.09 ώρα 18.10 περίπου, που πρόλαβα να τραβήξω και αφιερώνω σε όλους του Αιγιώτες της παρέας. Μόλις έχει φύγει από ¶γιο Νικόλαο γαι το Αίγιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές φωτο του Ζαχαρία απο την διετία που πέρασε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα στις 18/01/2010. Τώρα κάνει δρομολόγιο Αίγιο-Αγ.Νικόλας.

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 01 18-01-2010.jpg

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 02 18-01-2010.jpg

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 03 18-01-2010.jpg

----------


## GST

Τρεις φωτογραφίες του Ζαχαρία τον Αύγουστο του 2010. Η τρίτη είναι η προσέγγιση στον Αγ. Νικόλαο

----------


## panagiotis78

Συμπαθητική παντοφλίτσα, έχω ταξιδέψει μια φορά προς Αγ.Νικόλαο. Βέβαια το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ. ΙΙ πρέπει να ήταν γρηγορότερο.

----------


## fotismihos

γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα???
http://www.lepanto-rtv.gr/news_Full.asp?articleID=1338

----------


## xara

> γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα???
> http://www.lepanto-rtv.gr/news_Full.asp?articleID=1338


Το πιθανότεο ειναι να αντικατασταθει απο την προκάτοχό του *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ ΙΙ.* 
Και βέβαια η φωτογραφία ειναι παντελώς άσχετη, αφου πρόκειται για το LCT MUMBARAK, στη Ζανζιβάρη.

----------


## fotismihos

Η photo όντως άσχετη .
Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία πάντος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ζαχαρίας μετά την 35η θητεία είναι αραγμένο στο Καματερό - Σαλαμίνας. Δίπλα του το Παναγία Τ ΙΙ που ήδη έχει βγάλει τα σωσίβια απο τον καθρέπτη του πλοίου. Και αυτό έκλεισε 35ία. Και τα δύο περιμένουν πλέον την μοίρα τους. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink: .

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 01 26-11-2010.jpg

----------


## GST

Τη γραμμή του Αιγίου, ποιο την κάνει τώρα;

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Tωρα κανένα και από οτι φαίνεται ούτε στο μέλλον θα υπάρξει κανένα πλοίο.Φιλε Παντελη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την φωτογραφια.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ο Ζαχαριας σημερα στο Καματερο,η φοτο αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,
gamemaniac και f/b delfini !!!!  :Cool: 
IMG_2490.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ζαχαρίας στις 30/11/2010 φωτογραφημένο στο Καματερό.
Χαρισμένη σε Φίλιππος Αίγιο, IONIAN STAR, Leo, xara, GST, fotismihos, panagiotis78 και όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 07 30-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε,υπεροχη φοτο..!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ φίλε ionian star!Παντελή με ξέχασες  :Sad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την φωτο δεν ήξερα και εγώ πότε είχε τελευταίο δρομολόγιο να πάω να το φωτογραφήσω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο GameManiacGR (δεν ξεχνώ κανένα :Wink: ).
Όταν γράφω για όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας είναι μέσα όλοι. Το έχω αποδίξει πολλές φορές. αν κάπου ξεχαστώ και δεν γράψω ένα όνομα δεν σημαίνει ότι σε ξέχασα. Και γω αν μου αρέσει κάτι απαντώ και ας μην με αναφέρουν :Very Happy: .
Επίσης χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας. Σιγά-σιγά αυτό το είδος θα είναι πολύ σπάνιο :Sad: .

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 09 30-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε μερικές φωτο απο το κλασικό σαλόνι του πλοίου που μέχρι το τέλος της 35ετίας του στάθηκε άξιο και απέδωσε στους πλοιοκτήτες του. Τώρα περιμένη αραγμένο στο Καματερό να βρεθεί νέος πλοιοκτήτης, για να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει όπως ήξερε μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους (μην ξεχάσουμε πάλι κανένα και παραπονιέται :Very Happy: ). 
Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες φωτο απο μηχανοστάσιο, γεφυρα και στοιχεία του πλοίου.

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 12 15-01-2011.jpg ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 13.jpg ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 14.jpg ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 15.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή! Μην ανησυχείς δεν θα παρεξηγηθούμε! 8)

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να μάθουμε μερικά στοιχεία για το Ζαχαρίας.
Σήμερα που γιορτάζει κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν σημαιοστολισμένος, αλλά......... :Sad: .
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1976 στο ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη
Είχε 2 μηχανές DORMAN 600 HP εκάστη και 2 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες MERCEDES 50 KWA εκάστη με ρότορα STAMFORD. 
Μήκος 61 μέτρα, πλάτος 12,5 μέτρα, χωρητικότητα Ι.Χ 60
Έκανε δρομολόγια Σαλαμίνα- Πέραμα έως τις 28/02/2007 και από τις 01/03/2007 μέχρι που έπιασε 35ετία, από Αίγιο – Αγ. Νικόλαο. 
Ας δούμε και το μηχανοστάσιο του. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink:  :Razz: .




ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 19.jpg ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 20.jpg ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 21.jpg ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 22.jpg ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 24.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ_ έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1976_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοί Βασιλειάδη_ στη Σαλαμίνα (όπως έχει ήδη αναφέρει ο Παντελής), με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4986_ και _IMO 7414858_.

Πουλήθηκε σε κρατική εταιρεία της Guinea Bissau (Δυτική Αφρική) και διεγράφη από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Μάιο 2011_, όταν και βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα (μετά από ολιγόμηνο παροπλισμό του στο Καματερό) για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες πριν το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.

41.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, Μάιος 2011._

Μετονομάστηκε σε _BARIA_ με σημαία _Comoros_ και λιμάνι νηολόγησης Moroni. Αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας για την Guinea Bissau, μαζί με το _PECIXE_ (πρώην _ΕΛΠΙΣ Ι_ του Πόρου) που επίσης πουλήθηκε στην ίδια εταιρεία, τον _Αύγουστο 2011_.

42.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, Ιούνιος 2011._

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Γιώργο αλλά ο δαίμων ....... τα έσβησε.
Ας δούμε το BARIA (e.x. ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ) στις 23-07-2011΄λίγες μέρες πριν φύγει απο Ελλάδα, όταν ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με τη ξένη σημαία (Comoros) σηκωμένη στη πρύμνη του.

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 38 23-07-2011.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βιντεο με το φερρυ μπωτ _Ζαχαριας_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=_e3iufpHCNQ

Ζαχαριας.jpg



> Διακόπτεται η πορθμειακή γραμμή Αιγίου-Αγίου Νικολάου Φωκίδας, καθώς  το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό *"Ζαχαρίας"* που εκτελούσε τα δρομολόγια,  αποσύρεται από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία λόγω παλαιότητας (συμπλήρωση  35ετίας) και προφανώς δεν θα αντικατασταθεί, λόγω του ότι κρίνεται  ασύμφορο το δρομολόγιο.   Την είδηση, επιβεβαιώνει το σχετικό δελτίο Τύπου του Υπολιμεναρχείου  Αιγίου, που ανακοινώνει πως το δρομολόγιο διακόπτεται στις 24 Νοεμβρίου.
> 
>  Σημειώνεται πως, μεταξύ Ισθμού Κορίνθου και Γέφυρας Ρίου-Αντιρρίου, η  πορθμειακή γραμμή Αιγίου-Αγίου Νικολάου είναι η μοναδική που ενώνει  Πελοπόννησο και Στερεά Ελλάδα, εξυπηρετώντας καθημερινά επιβάτες και  οχήματα από το 1978. Μάλιστα, υπήρξε εποχή που στη γραμμή λειτουργούσαν  ταυτόχρονα 3 πλοία και τα δρομολόγια ήταν συχνά καθημερινά. Τα τελευταία  χρόνια όμως, ειδικά μετά τη δημιουργία της Γέφυρας Ρίου-Αντιρρίου, η  πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία μείωσε τα δρομολόγια, σύμφωνα με τη διαμόρφωση της  κίνησης.
>  Πριν από λίγους μήνες, η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία είχε κρούσει ξανά τον  κώδωνα του κινδύνου, αφήνοντας ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο παύσης της γραμμής  ως ασύμφορης. Αυτή τη φορά, όμως, η απόφαση φαίνεται οριστική.
> 
>  Μετά από αυτή την εξέλιξη, ήδη υπήρξαν οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις, καθώς ο  αντιπρόεδρος του Νομαρχιακού Συμβουλίου Νίκος Τσάνης, με αίτησή του  προς το Δήμο Αιγίου, ζητά άμεση σύγκληση έκτακτης σύσκεψης, με τη  συμμετοχή όλων των εμπλεκόμενων φορέων από Αιγιάλεια και Φωκίδα, ώστε να  αναζητηθούν τρόποι διατήρησης της πορθμειακής γραμμής, για να μην  οδηγηθούν σε περαιτέρω μαρασμό οι παραλιακές ζώνες των δύο περιοχών.


http://www.amfissapress.gr/epikairot...-09-45-40/3056

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μία γραμμή που μαράζωσε και όταν έφυγε το Ζαχαρίας .......δεν αντικαταστάθηκε. :Apologetic: 
Φαίνετε ότι δεν προτιμήθηκε απο τους ντόπιους κατοίκους και επαγγελματίες και έκλεισε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή, προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο για να μην προτιμήθηκε απο τους ντόπιους κατοίκους και επαγγελματίες, από την στιγμή μάλιστα που το είχαν δίπλα τους, στο λιμάνι του Αιγίου. Απλά προφανώς, δεν αρκούσαν μόνο οι ντόπιοι για να "βγαίνει" οικονομικά ένα πορθμείο στην συγκεκριμμένη διαδρομή

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Δεν πάμε και κάθε μέρα απέναντι. Όταν ήταν δρομολογημένο ήταν η πρώτη επιλογή για κάποιον που πήγαινε π.χ Θεσσαλονίκη γιατί γλίτωνες αρκετά χιλιόμετρα από το να πας από την γέφυρα και μετά να πας στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο που σε άφηνε το καράβι και να συνεχίσεις για πάνω και μάλιστα σε έναν επικίνδυνο δρόμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ πάει για Παλούκια και το ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ για Πέραμα το ....μακρινό 2006. Φωτο απο φίλμ και μακρινή, οπότε δεν είναι και ότι το καλύτερο.

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ 39 - ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑ&#91.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λιγο απο τον *Ζαχαρια* σε φωτογραφια του https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Σταματιος Ζαχαριας.jpgΣταματιος Ζαχαριας.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ οταν εκανε δρομολογια στη Σαλαμινα....τωρα δεν μπορω να θυμηθω του ποτε ειναι ακριβως η φωτο αλλα πρεπει να ειναι μεταξυ 2000 -2003

----------


## sotiris97

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JGZ--7heg...922_164124.jpg
και μια περσινή  φωτο του πλοιου οπως βλεπουμε εξωτερικα σε αθλια κατασταση......παντως συνεχιζει(τουλαχιστον μεχρι περσυ) τα δρομολογια απο την πρωτευουσα Μπισαου προς τα απεναντι νησια...

http://www.traveladventures.org/coun...e-island06.jpg
Αλλη μια εν πλω προς τη νησο Bubaque συμφωνα με το αρθρο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε μία _ωραία φωτογραφία_ από ψηλά, πιθανώς από την Παναγία Τρυπητή, στο λιμάνι του Αιγίου φορτώνοντας νταλίκες.

----------

